# Paul Walker & Vin Diesel - 'Fast & Furious 5' Premiere in Cologne 27.04.2011 (55x)



## Mandalorianer (29 Apr. 2011)

​


thx to tidus


----------



## DerMarx (29 Apr. 2011)

Ich hab letztens bei National Geographic so ne Hai Doku gesehen wo Forscher Haie gefangen haben, untersucht haben und son Sender verpasst haben. Da war Paul Walker als Taucher mit 2 anderen und hat die Haie in son auffangbehälterding gelockt. Der macht also wohl auch in seiner Freizeit sachen die nicht ganz so ungefährlich sind ^.~


----------



## Q (29 Apr. 2011)

Da wird sich Alea aber freuen  :thx:


----------



## Alea (30 Apr. 2011)

Danke tue ich auch...


----------



## Vany81 (21 Juni 2011)

Einfach genial, diese Fotos.
Ich war selbst bei der Premiere dabei und die Fotos lassen den ganzen Tag nochmals revue passieren! 
DANKE!!!!


----------

